# Did the rules change, or is adultery still a sin?



## DeeKay1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I realize that many of you out there do not believe in God; but for those of you who do, is it my imagination, or is adultery considered a sin?

When I was growing up, I was taught that adultery was a sin; but lately, it seems as though it's become acceptable and no longer considered a sin? What's your opinion?


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

I think it has been an acceptable sin for men for centuries. The old double standard . Yes i think it is a sin...but I think like with any sin, those who truly repent for what they have done gain forgiveness - at least from God, if not from their SO.


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

DeeKay1 said:


> I realize that many of you out there do not believe in God; but for those of you who do, is it my imagination, or is adultery considered a sin?
> 
> When I was growing up, I was taught that adultery was a sin; but lately, it seems as though it's become acceptable and no longer considered a sin? What's your opinion?


I think it's considered unacceptable if it's _cheating_; that is, the partner doesn't know.

Consider the line "forgive us our debts as we forgive our debtors"; in adultery, the debt is primarily to the spouse. If the spouse chooses to forgive the debt, or even to declare in advance that there is no objection, then it's not clear that it's any of my business to object.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Well i just had a peek and No.7 has been stricken from the list..

Its totally ok now.


----------



## DeeKay1 (Mar 3, 2010)

63Vino said:


> Well i just had a peek and No.7 has been stricken from the list..
> 
> Its totally ok now.



LMAO! For some reason, I thought there were 10 Commandments, but it's good to know that since #7 has been stricken from the list, only 9 are left! The elimination of #7 probably has plenty of people breathing a sigh of relief!


----------



## skitown (Feb 9, 2010)

It is definitely a sin! It is one thing that keeps me in line. I do believe that our God is a forgiving God - but that does not give you an automatic pass for all sins. You do need to ask not only your spouse/significant other for forgivenss but also Him.


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

DeeKay1 said:


> LMAO! For some reason, I thought there were 10 Commandments, but it's good to know that since #7 has been stricken from the list, only 9 are left! The elimination of #7 probably has plenty of people breathing a sigh of relief!


There are 613 Commandments in the Old Testament, 248 that say what you should do, and 365 that say what you should not do:

Judaism 101: A List of the 613 Mitzvot (Commandments)

But most of them were never intended to apply to non-Jews. Only 7 were given to everybody else:

Ahavat Israel - The Seven Noachide Laws - Universal Laws for Humanity


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

GEEZ are you serious?!?!?!??!?!?!??!
Excuse the expression but "HOLY SMOKES"

613?!?!?! WEll THEN.... percentually speaking, I'm MUCH less a sinner now... phew! THANKS!!!


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

63Vino said:


> 613?!?!?! WEll THEN.... percentually speaking, I'm MUCH less a sinner now... phew! THANKS!!!


Remember, though, you only get 7.

Of the 613, some seem a little nutty, but lots of them are perfectly reasonable: you may not wrong a stranger in speech, for example. In business, you must ensure that weights and scales are correct. You may not delay payment of a hired man's wages. A man should fulfill whatever he has uttered. I have no objection to any of that, and doubt anyone else does either.

One that always amuses me is the absolute ban on graven images: you may not make one, you may not have it made by others. Every time people start to argue that US law is based on the Ten Commandments (apparently not knowing about the other 603), I ask about the carving of Moses in the Supreme Court building. "Yes!" they say, "Even in the Supreme Court they honor Moses as the source of law!" Then I say "That's not what I meant: I mean, isn't having a graven image in a government building proof that the government does NOT follow the Ten Commandments, which forbids all graven images made by anyone at all times? They may SAY they follow the 10 Cs, but if you look at what they DO it's pretty clear that nobody in the government has ever cared about the Biblical Commandments, and they have always felt free to break them whenever they liked. How else do you end up with a graven image of a guy who explicitly said that you may never make a graven image at any time for any reason?"

Strangely, lots of people don't like to think about things like that.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh boy.. that whole "The lord giveth, the lord taketh away" thing sure acts in short order... 

yer up yer down sheesh


----------



## Juicer (May 2, 2012)

Well, to people it is a sin to the deepest level. It cuts to your heart, and breaks it. Knowing that someone you love, someone that you trusted your heart with, hurt you in a way that they wouldn't even do to a stranger. 
But, according to the law, adultery has no bearing. Which is what angers me to the nth degree. 

My mother married my father. He went out and cheated on her, and when the divorce came about, the assets were not divided 50/50. I am sure of that. He made a business, and earned the money while she took care of the house. He cheated and got a higher standard of living by cheating on my mother, while 3 other people were thrown to the side. 

Right now, I plan to divorce my wife. If I had been stupid, and not made her sign a prenup, she could take 50% of everything I own. Which is 3 businesses I own on the side (acquired before marriage), plus at least 33% of my income. And she cheated. She cheated, and because of that, she could have divorced me, and taken me to the poor house for everything I own. 

They need to rewrite the divorce laws. 
I know that there are a bunch of cases of why men and women go out and cheat, but I would like to think, if they were rewritten to punish those who cheat and not reward them, then there were be fewer cheaters.


----------

